# reminder about zylitol



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I know we have said it here before. I'm bringing it up again because an acquaintance's dog got into a package of sugarless gum last weekend and did not die, because his owner knew about zylitol and saw the bits of wrapping on the floor.

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/xylitol.asp

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/68766/products_with_xylitol_as_a_sweetener.html

http://www.simpletooth.com/health/xylitol-ingredient-in-chewing-gum-could-kill-some-dogs.html


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

YES! I was meaning to post this! I was administering a mock CGC test at the vet school just this weekend and while I was gone, Zoso got into a pack of my Orbit gum. I didn't notice until hours later. The only reason I even knew about it was because one of the residents at the teaching hospital gave us a talk in December about common household products (like xylitol in many chewing gums). I called the ER and since he only at 5-7 sticks, he was fine, just a little tired. A 10-20 lbs dog, that would have a much bigger problem. Incidentally, if they ingest a potentially lethal dose, other than giving dextrose to keep the blood sugar up, there's nothing they can do if they can't induce vomiting.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Holy crap! I never knew that!!!! :-o AND I chew Orbit gum all the time!! 8-[ 

I appreciate the post and will be sure to keep it away from prying paws, noses and mouths!! :-s


----------

